# 364 info



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey Dana, (or any one else for that matter) I'd like to heatr a little more about that 364. I've never seen one, I suspect that they are an american version of the brittish 354 or 384, but would like to confirm that assumption. So any one who is familiar with a 364 please tell me what engines they had, what years they were produced, and any other good tidbits about them.
Thanks :cowboy:


----------



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

They were built in 1976 & 1977. They have crappy brakes. I really don't know about the engine. Mine runs great. I've never had any problems with it other than brakes. I have a neighbor that has one as well and tells me pretty much the same thing about his. I've got the manual for it so if you'll give me time to dig it out I'll see what I can find out about the engine. I think that they were a interim between the "54" series & the better "74" series.


----------



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

OK. Here's what my book says
Make & model I.H. BD-154
No. cylinders 4
Bore 3 1/2 in.
Stroke 4in.
Displacement 154ci
Valve clearance (hot) 0.020
Firing order 1,3,4,2
High idle speed 2310
Low idle speed 520 to 580
Rated governed speed 2100


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Dana, that is the same engine as a 384. they are an excellent engine. The mechanical brakes are a problem, take them apart and clean them up. Remove the glaze from the disks with a wire wheel, take apart the brake actuator and clean the balls and ramps, DON'T use any lube on the balls or ramps, it'll collect dirt and they'll be worse than before. Also check the bolts and straps/linkage to the actuators for slack, replace as nesissary.(sp)
If you have any questions feel free to ask, that's what we're here for.


----------



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

Yep, I've done that to the brakes and it works well......it just doesn't seem to last for very long. The disc glazes back up & I'm right back to poor brakes again. 
I've kinda gotten used to it now. When I was a kid my dad had a Ford 8N that didn't have very good brakes either so I grew up without brakes.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Yup, the brakes are definitely a problem, worse if the tractor stays out in the weather much! We ussually redo ours every year after we bring it home from the woodlot. :argh:


----------

